# General > Linux Development >  Anyone using an Ubuntu VM on Windows 10?

## szlamany

Anyone using an Ubuntu VM on Windows 10?

Do I need VirtualBox - or are there other options that work like VirtualBox?

TIA!

----------


## jg.sa

I have been running UB in VMware Workstation since Ver. 3

But, I prefer UB on ESXi even with Workstation almost free now  :Smilie:

----------

